# Looking for mighty pipe organ music



## Compaq (Dec 26, 2010)

For as long as I can remember, I've always found church organ music mighty. It's no wonder the pipe organ is the King of Instruments! No doubt indeed! There is something with the thing that a skilled organist can do. it fills the whole body when the sounds and tones change. I actually feel it in my body. Call my crazy, but this is as close to zen I get.

Now, I've just found random songs around that I like. If anyone here have spotify, listen to some of the Halloween Pipe Organ Suits. Know this, this isn't mighty music in my eyes (or ears), but that sound: mystical, dark, churchy... if you get what I mean. Also there's "We three kings of orient are" from the same album. That kind of sound. It has to be a sad-ish sound.. played in minor.

Once in my life have I heard a postlude in church that really hit me. It's so long ago I can't remember what it sounded like, just that I sat there in awe. If anyone here could come with works, composers or anything to lead me in the right direction, I'll be forever grateful. You may notice this is my first post here. My first post, my last hope for finding some good, beautiful, soul-filling pipe organ music.

With pipe organ, comes might!

Thank you! 
Greetings from Norway


----------



## CandiaLeone (Dec 13, 2010)

The crescendo of the Chorus Mysticus in Mahler's 8th Finale has an incredible use of the organ that when built up really leaves you in awe, in my opinion. But I know a lot of people aren't very fond of the 8th. I just find that finale to be brilliant and that organ is the source of such exhilaration.

Cheers from a Norwegian-American!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

When it comes to the pipe organ you need to know one word: BACH!

Check out the famous Toccata and Fugue in D-minor and the Passacaglia and Fugue in C-minor. And there are many more.

Beyond Bach?

Check out Buxtehude, Duruflé, Dupré, Peteris Vasks, Olivier Messiaen, Pachelbel, etc...


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

You want to invest in the Hyperion series Organ Fireworks. The tracks can be sampled on the Hyperion website:

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDA66121

Click on the note symbol by track 10 on this page for a rousing example.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

what media due you listen to. I have three trmendous box set on LP's (33).


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

By the way, over Christmas my family and I watched a VHS video on Norway and absolutely loved it! What a great and beautiful country:tiphat:


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Bach's supreme organ works are divided between the German Organ Mass and the Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes.


----------



## Compaq (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! I appreciate it, I do. 

And Norway is a beautiful country, though I don't appreciate living here enough. I know it's not classical music, but I just can't stop listening to "Desperados Waiting for a Train" by The Highwaymen. Great song.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 2, 2011)

Poulenc's Organ Concerto!


----------



## JeremyMcGrath (Jan 3, 2011)

Tracy said:


> Poulenc's Organ Concerto!


I'll second this suggestion.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Symphonie Concertante, Joseph Jongen

Here, the final movement ...


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Search youtube for "Bach Sydney Town Hall" for a performance of BWV565 on one of the world's great Victorian organs. There are 3.5 million views for a reason!

Also, listen to Berlioz Te Deum. The organ is used only sparingly, but very effectively there.
cheers,
GG


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

How I wish BWV 565 had never been written...


----------



## bdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Webernite said:


> How I wish BWV 565 had never been written...


calm down.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

bdog said:


> calm down.


OK.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Saint Saen's Organ Symphony:





Widor's Toccata from Symphony No 5. (Overplayed at weddings on crappy electric church organs, but still amazing on a full Pipe organ!). Starts at 0:45


----------



## bdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Once in my life have I heard a postlude in church that really hit me. It's so long ago I can't remember what it sounded like, just that I sat there in awe. If anyone here could come with works, composers or anything to lead me in the right direction, I'll be forever grateful. You may notice this is my first post here. My first post, my last hope for finding some good, beautiful, soul-filling pipe organ music.
> 
> With pipe organ, comes might!
> 
> ...


I hear you, brother. Love the power of the pipe organ.

When you mention your church experience I'm reminded that music can only be as good as our ability to listen to it.

In any case, Bach & Youtube are your friends: 
bwv 543
bwv 729
bwv 564
bwv 538
bwv 552
etc

Actually, I've listened to so much Bach organ music that I sometimes now prefer the softer piano transcriptions by Busoni. I recently purchased Buson / Bach: Complete Transcriptions for Piano Vol. 1 (Pietro Spada) which is great.

Try checking out Scarlatti's k.519 for kicks. It's a harpsichord piece but it's such a beast that it reminds me of the organ.


----------

